# My daughter with her new helmet



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Got a great tip here and wanted to share my happiness  

This is my daughter riding Teddy. I am sure most of you are familiar with them now... I am in love with this helmet!! Got it from Dover! Even little Teddy got all excited and felt the urge to leave a sloppy kiss on it XD


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Nawww!

Shes adorable.
So is her helmet and Teddy!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awwww, I love the last photo, definitally frame worthy <3 
Adorable


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG! She is adorable!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

aww too adorable!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! That's a cute one. Did you get it on-line Dover? Because I havn't seen anything like that in Dover's store.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh man! They are so cute together! I also love how they're both color coordinated. =P


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Wow! That's a cute one. Did you get it on-line Dover? Because I havn't seen anything like that in Dover's store.


Yea I got it in their online store, it was actually on clearance. Dover Saddlery can order it into the store too, just ask.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> Oh man! They are so cute together! I also love how they're both color coordinated. =P


haha yea its my favorite color.... I needed to get this all out of my system before she can make her own color choices lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww! She's so cute! As is her helmet and Teddy! =D


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

CUTEST pics ive ever seen =]

btw- i really like your signature =D


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very cute, I love the 2nd photo.


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

she is so cute!! How old was she when she rode for the first time?? I have a 1 1/2 year old who is in LOVE with ponys. I cant wait to get her the first pony!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

BlackAmethyst said:


> she is so cute!! How old was she when she rode for the first time?? I have a 1 1/2 year old who is in LOVE with ponys. I cant wait to get her the first pony!


Thank you. She has always been up on horses, but we got Teddy when she about 21 months old. She just started riding by herself about a month and a half ago


----------

